

The biggest (meaningful) number of them all - jkush
http://woodside.blogs.com/cosmologycuriosity/2007/08/the-biggest-mea.html

======
pg
Seems punily human-centric. How about the number of states in the biggest
possible brain?

~~~
ivankirigin
Then we need to apply astronomical numbers to neural configurations. Using the
mass in a galaxy to make a computer where the logic is on the atomic scale...

10^9 stars, each with 10^57 atoms. The logic of the post is that a group of
10^7 nuerons can have a thought, and there are 10^70000000000 ways to group
them. But there are 10^59 groups of this size, each operating independently,
which implies 10^(7*10^69) states in a galactic brain#, but let's call it
10^10^70 to be neat and account for dark matter in the galaxy :).

There are around 125 billions galaxies in the universe. Also, we might one day
find a way to create matter.

# if my logic is right, that is. I might need a bigger brain.

------
rms
How about the number of connections between all objects that obey gravitation?

------
some
If all atoms in the universe would form a single brain...

~~~
rms
That's the plot of the Metamorphosis of Prime Intellect, it's about a
Singularity where a Strong AI gains control over all matter and energy.

<http://localroger.com/prime-intellect/index.html>

It's free.

